# BodyBugg - the armband thingy you see on Biggest Loser



## chopper (Mar 4, 2007)

I know a lot of people (myself included) watch Biggest Loser and wonder what that thing is on the contestant's arms.

That "thing" is the BodyBugg. It's a rather expensive little unit but when used in conjunction with the web site, it tracks the number of daily calories burned, steps you've taken in a day and you can input all your foods so at the end of the day you get a "calories in, calories out" perspective which is always helpful to those trying to lose weight.

I have a BoddyBugg. I think it cost me about $200. I used it frequently at first and not so much after a month or so of logging my info. It appears to be pretty darned accurate with regard to daily calorie expenditure BUT you have to be meticulous in order to get the full benefit - all foods should be logged properly for the system to work and I found that a bit time consuming.

The BodyBugg can be purchased through the Apex Fitness site for anyone who is interested in this sort of gadget:

http://my.apexfitness.com/bb_direct/home.php

You can also find several used Buggs on ebay. If you purchase a new unit, it usually comes with a 6 month subscription to the web site so you can log your daily data and keep track of your progress - without access to the special web site, the gadget is useless.

All in all it's a pretty neat little tool for those who have the will power to log everything. I didn't so mine sits on my desk and I remain fat. :confused0064:. I will use it again I am sure and hopefully the next time around I will commit to my diet so I actually lose some weight.:anim_03:


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nasdaqphil said:


> I know a lot of people (myself included) watch Biggest Loser and wonder what that thing is on the contestant's arms.
> 
> That "thing" is the BodyBugg. It's a rather expensive little unit but when used in conjunction with the web site, it tracks the number of daily calories burned, steps you've taken in a day and you can input all your foods so at the end of the day you get a "calories in, calories out" perspective which is always helpful to those trying to lose weight.
> 
> ...


Well; how neat!! I always wondered what that thing was for. I thought it was only for heart rate, pulse and BP. I learned something today. I see them at the gym also!!

Anybody else have one? Do you like it?


----------



## MandaJean (Feb 16, 2010)

I have a GoWear Fit. It is the cheaper version of the Body Bugg. Mine monitors sleep activity, where the BB does not. It is a nifty device, but I recomment the watch display with it so you don't have to plug it in to the computer to see where you are in your calorie burn for the day.


----------



## nothyapril05 (Feb 2, 2010)

i saw one and i want one SO bad! but it is a monthly fee. when we can afford it off ebay my hubby may buy me 3 months or something.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

nothyapril05 said:


> i saw one and i want one SO bad! but it is a monthly fee. when we can afford it off ebay my hubby may buy me 3 months or something.


It sounds like you are really into the fitness thing. So am I. Over the years, I have determined that it is not all about what you have but what you do with what you have.

What good is a Wii if you are not using it? (for example)

Plus, any exercise where you use your own body weight is actually the best!

I will admit though that it is nice to track your HR, BP, MPH and Calories!


----------

